# i kneed you big snake people's help



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hi as almost all of you know um into the pigeon hobby pretty heavy,, right now i got about 90-110 some ware between there ,, thats alota birds ,, some are culls,,(normaly i brake there necks) but this buddy of mine keeps offering me money for my ducks(the mink cleared out most of my ducks )so i aint got many left --->but i got pigeons







now heres my question,, i wanta get as much bang for my buck as i can...how much is the most you would pay for your feeders? is $5 a bird a well rounded price? this guy has a 15ft bermese python um not a cruel person so it kinda brakes my heart to go to cut them back,,,,, ( i normaly have to buy a 12 pack of labatt blue befor lol... this guy and his snake is gonna be a big help...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wholesale, people buy dead chicks and quail for around 25 and 34 cents a piece, respectively. (Rodentpro.com)

I'd say large pigeons are probably worth more, but $5? I'd say that's a little high. What would you sell plainish non-culls for? That should give you an upper bound.

BTW, I'm not so sure that it's not more cruel to feed them live...especially to a constrictor.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya but this guys a hick red neck.... he probly gets kicks off it ,, but i dont care once its outa my care its nothin to me,,,,and to answer your question about plainish non-cull when i sell them its more than anyone would pay for them,,,,ive payed $100 in the start of my hobby to get the best bird strains in canada,, i think this guy would pay$5 if thay dont eat to offten..... how often would a 15ft snake eat? 2 birds a week mabe?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Probably so...if not more. If he'd pay $10/week for culls, then that's what the market would bear.

Now the question is--shouldn't it be eating larger fare once a month? I don't know for sure if one large meal once a month is better than several smaller snacks a week, though...I'm not necessarily a big snake guy. Mettle is probably the one to ask as he at least has a python...

A cursory glance at the literature (anapsid.org) shows that poultry is a good food for Burmese Pythons and that they will eat past satiation, so tell your friend to try a few pigeons a week and see if it maintains weight. If not, maybe more would be necessary.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup.... come on snake people.....! mettle..?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think I payed $3 a bird when I had my burms.
Rabbits were about $8-10 ea. I fed mine about every 7- 10 days or after they took a big dump.They would get 2 birds or a rabbit each, sometimes when I could only get rats or bunnies they would get 2 at feeding time.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How often you feed depends on the snake, prey size and age of the snake. Growing snakes need food more often. Adult constrictors can usually easily be maintained on a single meal a month. Depends though on that meal size as well. I don't see a pigeon or two keeping a 15' burm full for a month... And I've never kept burms or done extensive studies on them. Too big for me at the end of the day.

As for price... Depends on where you are and how much people are willing to pay for them. It's all relative to locale and availability. If this guy is willing to pay $5/bird then I say charge him that. If he wants a better deal tell him if he buys 4 you'll give him a fifth one free - effectively $4/bird. And if he buys 10 you'll give him 14. Or something to that effect. Just make sure you don't feel you're getting ripped off and that you're not pissing off your friend... But at the end of the day, they are culls, right? So if you're going to be snapping their necks and tossing them in the garbage anyway, then what's the harm in lowering the price a bit?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I can tell you that larger pythons that are fed birds tend to eat more often than a larger python that is fed mammals.
I have found that an 8 pound to 10 pound rabbit will last about 2 weeks for a female and 4 to 6 weeks for a male!
Above mentioned feeding intervals are non breeder schedules.

Greg


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well me and snake buddy hooked up this weekend,,, i gave him a good deal the first pair i only charged him $5 and befor the weekend was over he bought another pair,,,his snake is 10ft how many pigeons could it eat ya think in a month? this is vary useful for me i dont kneed to kill birds and toss um away this way thay get put to good use. most on here know um into fancying these birds so i toss away 10 outa every 15 i raise our saying is (keep the best kill the rest)...!


----------

